# PS2 USB HDD Iso Loader for PS3



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

You can now run your backuped PS2 games from any region on your PS3 with Emotion Engine aka launch console through Swap Magic 3.6+/3.8 with some files and you can even run the backups through a USB device. This is a step in the right direction at least and now I can at last throw out my modded PS2 and enjoy PS2 games on my PS3 60GB NTSC/U launch console.

More here http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=8791
and here   http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=8861


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a great step 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
But where would I get a launch PS3 with emotion engine..


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

eBay would be your best bet or local auction websites or such but they can be quite expensive and I think it will be more expensive now when this is discovered, lucky me that I bought mine on launch


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 8, 2009)

meh this is usless to most of the ps3 owners out there that don't have the needed launch PS3 with the Emotion Engine built in


----------



## Prophet (Feb 8, 2009)

*Has a launch ps3*


----------



## science (Feb 8, 2009)

What is the emotion engine? Why was it removed?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 8, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> What is the emotion engine? Why was it removed?


Because Sony sucks and wanted to reduce costs.

IMHO, PS2 retrocompatibility should've not been removed, as it's a BIG letdown for anyone who wants to throw out his/her old PS2 by buying a PS3.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and playing PS2 games on the PS3 is great because it upscales the games to the resolution you have on your PS3 for example 1080P, I bought MGS 3 NTSC and played that on my PS3 and the graphics became better and running the PS2 games via HDMi instead of scart/rgb or component makes the picture even more better. Darn shame though that they didn't sell Swap Magic 3.6+/3.8 NTSC versions here in Sweden so I had to order a NTSC version of Swap Magic 3.6+ from UK but at least they will ship it with UPS 24 hours express


----------



## zidane_genome (Feb 8, 2009)

So wait... if you go buy a new PS3, you can't play PS2 games on it anymore?


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> So wait... if you go buy a new PS3, you can't play PS2 games on it anymore?



True your best shot would be eBay I'm afraid.


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 8, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> So wait... if you go buy a new PS3, you can't play PS2 games on it anymore?


Apparently. 80GB PS3's bought after August 2008 and the 160GB PS3's don't have backwards compatibility. Luckily I have an 80GB with PS2 compatibility. Too bad sony took out the Emotion Engine after the 20/60GB models.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a 160GB PS3 (the new one thats out now) so no PS2 compat

but a fully hacked PS2 takes care of that  >:3


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I have a 160GB PS3 (the new one thats out now) so no PS2 compat
> 
> but a fully hacked PS2 takes care of that  >:3



Yeah I got a softmodded PS2 as well but instead of playing through scart now I can enjoy the games in HDMi


----------



## jargus (Feb 8, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> What is the emotion engine? Why was it removed?



The Emotion Engine was the main component in playing ps2 games. Without it, the PS3 can't do it. It was removed to cut costs.


----------



## pinesal (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I was just thinking to myself about 10 minutes ago how I could run an import copy of Nights Into Dreams for PS2 on my PS3.  This is good news for sure.


----------



## dodol (Feb 8, 2009)

did anyone actually try it ? how good is the compatibility ? same with original usb advance ?


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 8, 2009)

dodol said:
			
		

> did anyone actually try it ? how good is the compatibility ? same with original usb advance ?



Exactly the same compatibility

http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_Listado-de-...76?pagenumber=2

for list and here for a guide fixing some games that doesn't work

http://translate.google.fr/translate?u=htt...fr&ie=UTF-8


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 8, 2009)

only annoyance with this usb advance is some external hard drives don't work with it and it's way too much to just play a ps2 game, it's just much faster to put your game disc on your ps2 and play it that way, also the fact that i can't even use a hard drive with it has put me off using it, i'm sticking to using my modded ps2 instead, i may use it for small ps2 games like cd based ones as my psp can only hold 8gb and that includes the psp games that it has on it.

oh and games load major slow, i was playing crash bandicoot wrath of cortex and it took ages to load.


----------



## DarkCamui (Feb 11, 2009)

So I got my Swap Magic 3.6+ yesterday and I have tried out various games and usb devices. Playing PS2 games from USB really sucks big time at first it sounds cool because you don't have to waste DVDr's but games are running so retardedly slow and hickups here and there for example Kingdom Hearts FMV's plays fine for 2 secs and chokes and then it goes fine for 2 secs to get choked again right after that. Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence Disc 1 is the only game that I've found playable as of now, it got no hickups or anything but everything loads so damn slow. Hope we can play original imports of PS2 games at least soon on the PS3 or a version which supports games on DVDr's.


----------

